# لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟



## +مادونا+ (2 نوفمبر 2007)

قال المسيح : " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي " ( إنجيل يوحنا 14 : 6 

لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟ الإجابة: 

أولاً: إن كان الله سيقوم بعمل يتحتم معه أن يعيش بين الناس ويكون له صلة مباشرة بهم ويتعامل معهم وجهاً لوجه، فهذا يتطلب أن يظهر في صورة إنسانية من اللحم والدم، تتناسب مع طبيعة الإنسان، حتى لا يشعر الإنسان بخوف أو بإستغراب في التعامل معه وحتى يتقبل رسالته. وكثيراً ما تعامل الله بشبه الصورة مع رجال العهد القديم. أما تجسده بكمال هذه الصورة فقد أعلنه لهم فتنبأوا عنه، وكان لابد أن يتم هذا التجسد في الوقت المناسب.

ثانياً: إن الانسان هو أسمى مخلوقات الله إذ صنعه على صورته ومثاله وجعل فيه نسمةً من فيه. ولم يكن أنسب من هذه الصورة لكي يظهر بها الله ويتعامل بها مع الإنسان.

ثالثاً: كان تجسده من أجل القيام برسالة عامة لكل العالم، وهي رسالة الخلاص والفداء، التي تحتم على من يقوم بها أن يجمع في شخصه بين الإنسان والله. وحيث أنه لا يقدر إنسان أن يصير إلهاً، ولكن الله قادر على كل شيء فهو قادر أن يتحد بالإنسان من أجل صالح الأنسان، ولذلك تمم تجسده بإنسانية كاملة لكي يتمم خلاص الإنسان.

وجدت في أحد الردود على أسئلتكم أن موضوع التثليث موجود في القرآن الكريم ولكنني لم أجده في الإنجيل!! فكيف ذلك؟!

الإجابة: 

أولاً: كيف تقول أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتناول موضوع ثالوث الله؟! وثانياً: هل نقدر أن نرفض تعليم مُعلَن من الله صراحة لسبب عجز عقولنا عن إدراك كنهه؟!

# فمن الناحية الأولى:

إن ملخص تعليم الكتاب المقدس في هذا الموضوع هو أنه لا يوجد إلا إله واحد فقط، ومع ذلك لكل من الاب والابن والروح القدس صفات اللاهوت وحقوقه. وبالتفصيل نقول:

- أنه لا إله إلا الإله الوحيد السرمدي الحقيقي. ومن نصوص الكتاب على وحدانية الله ما يلي "اسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (التثنية 4:6)، "هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود، أنا الأول والآخر ولا إله غيري" (أشعياء 6:44) وأيضاً "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد، حسناً تفعل" (يعقوب 19:2). ومن وصايا الله العشر التي تتضمن خلاصة الناموس الأدبي للدين اليهودي، والدين المسيحي أيضاً، أن الوصية الأولى والعظمى منها هي "لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي" ومن ثم كان كل تعليم يضاد ذلك باطل.

- إن لكل من الآب والابن والروح القدس ما للآخر من الألقاب والصفات الإلهية (إلا ما كان خاصاً بالأقنومية) وأن كلاً منهم يستحق العبادة الإلهية، والمحبة والإكرام والثقة. فيتضح من الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الابن كما يتضح لاهوت الاب، ويتضح لاهوت الروح كما يتضح لاهوت الاب والابن.

- أن أسماء أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس، أي الاب والابن والروح القدس، ليست كنايات عن نسب مختلفة بين الله وخلائقه، على ما يزعم البعض، كلفظة خالق وحافظ ومنعم التي تشير إلى نسب كهذه. ومن إعلانات الكتاب المقدس التي تثبيت ذلك:

* أن كلاً من الاب والابن والروح القدس يقول عن ذاته "أنا".

* أن كلاً منهم يقول للآخر في الخطاب "أنت" ويقول عنه في الغيبة "هو".

* أن الاب يحب الابن، والابن يحب الاب والروح القدس يشهد للابن.

- فيظهر من ذلك أن بين كل منهم والآخر من النسب ما يدل على التمييز في الأقنومية، لا الاختلاف. وأنه يوجد إله واحد فقط في ثلاثة أقانيم، وهم الاب والابن والروح القدس.


# ماذا يتضمن تعليم التوحيد و التثليث معاً؟

إن تعليم التوحيد والتلثيث معاً يتضمن ما يلي:

1- وحدانية الله 

2- لاهوت الاب والابن والروح القدس

3- أن الاب والابن والروح القدس، أقانيم ممتازون الواحد عن الآخر

4- أنهم واحد في الجوهر متساوون في القدرة والمجد

5- أن بين أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس تمييزاً في الوظائف والعمل، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلم أن الاب يرسل الابن، وأن الاب والابن يرسلان الروح القدس، ولم يذكر قط أن الابن يرسل الاب، ولا أن الروح القدس يرسل الاب، أو الابن مع أن الاب والابن الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر، ومتساوون في القدرة والمجد.

6- أن بعض أعمال اللاهوت تُنسب على الخصوص إلى الاب، وغيرها إلى الابن وأخرى إلى الروح القدس، مثال ذلك ما قيل أن الاب يختار ويدعو، وأن الابن يفدي، وأن الروح القدس يقدس ويجدد.

8- تنسب بعض الصفات إلى أقنوم من الثالوث دون الآخرين، كالأبوة إلى الاب والبنوة إلى الابن، والانبثاق إلى الروح القدس

فإن قيل أن هذا التعليم فوق إدراكنا، قلنا ذلك لا يفسده، كما أنه لا يفسد ما شاكله من الحقائق العلمية والدينية. وإن قيل أن جوهراً واحد ذا ثلاثة أقانيم محال، قلنا تلك دعوى بلا برهان، وأن عقولنا القاصرة لم تخلق مقياساً للممكن، وغير الممكن، مما فوق إدراكها.

ومما ينبغي أن يعلم هو أننا لا نعتقد أن الله ثلاثة أقانيم بنفس معنى القول أنه جوهر واحد، لأن لفظ أقنوم ليست بمعنى لفظ جوهر. غير أننا نُسلم بأننا لا نقدر أن نوضح بالتفصيل كل المقصود في لفظ أقنوم ولا حقيقة النسبة التي بين الأقنوم والجوهر. وعجزنا هذا غير مقصور على تعليم التثليث، لأن جل ما نعرفه عن جميع الأمور المادية والروحية ليس هو إدراك الجوهر بل معرفة صفاته وخواصه، ومن باب أولى يصح هذا القول من جهة الله الذي لا نعرف كنه جوهره، ولا أسراره الجوهرية مطلقاً. بل جل ما نعرفه هو صفات ذلك الجوهر الذي نسميه بالروح المجرد. وقد اعترض البعض على أن التثليث يستلزم إنقسام جوهر الله إلى ثلاثة أقسام هو قول باطل، لأنه ناشئ عن تصور جوهر الله على أنه مادي، وله صفات مادية، وأما الروح فلا يقبل الإنقسام مطلقاً. ولما كان العقل البشري عاجزاً عن إدراك جوهر الله، كان حكمنا بإستحالة كونه في ثلاثة أقانيم باطلاً، لأننا نكون قد حكمنا بما هو فوق إدراكنا، وخارج عن دائرة معرفتنا.

# ما هي القضايا الرئيسية التي يجب النظر إليها في إثبات التثليث؟

1- وحدانية الله

2- أقنومية المسيح ولاهوته

3- أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته

4- كون الكتاب المقدس يعلم وجود إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم

5- إيضاح ما أعلنه الله في كتابه من النسب التي بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وذلك من الكتاب نفسه

# كيف تثبت أن تعليم التثليث قد جاء بالكتاب المقدس؟
إن تعليم وحدنية الله، وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر، ومساواتها في الجوهر، ونسبة أحدها إلى الآخر، لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح، بل في آيات متفرقة، غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب إلى آخره.
ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد:
1- وجوده في الإعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج، ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات إلى تعليم التثليث، لا تفهم جلياً إلا بنور إعلانات بعدها، كورود اسم الله (ألوهيم) والضمائر التي تعود إليه في هذا السفر بصيغة الجمع كقوله تعالى "لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا" وأقوال أخرى تشابهه) أنظر: تكوين 26:1 و22:3 و7:11 وأشعياء 8:6). وهذا وحده لا يثبت تعليم التثليث، ولكن إذا قابلناه بآيات أُخر معلنة في أزمنة متتابعة تبين لنا أن في اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم، وهو ما تكشفه هذه الآيات وما يتوافق مع التعليم الجوهري في الثالوث الأقدس.
كما نرى في أسفار الكتاب المقدس الأولى تمييزاً بين "يهوه" و"ملاك يهوه" وأن لهذا الملاك ألقاباً وعبادة إلهية، ومن أسمائه أيضاً الكلمة والحكمة، وابن الله، وأقنوميته ولاهوته موضحان، وبشكل واضح، لأنه منذ القديم ومنذ الأزل، والإله القدير، ورب داود، والرب برنا، الموعود به قبلاً أنه سيولد من عذراء ويحمل خطايا كثيرين (مزمور 7،6:45 و1:110 وأشعياء 7،6:44، 24 وتكوين 11:31 و13 و15:48 و16).
وجاء في الأسفار المقدسة أن روح الله هو مصدر الحكمة والنظام، وحياة الكون، وأنه يلهم الأنبياء ويعطي القوة والحكمة للرؤساء والقضاة ولشعب الله، وأنه يعلم ويختار، ويحزن ويغتاظ. ومن كلام يوحنا المعمدان يظهر أنه إله مستحق العبادة ومصدر بركات ثمينة. والسيد المسيح له كل المجد، تكلم عنه على أنه أقنوم معروف متميز، إذ وعد تلاميذه أنه يرسله إليهم كمعزياً لينوب عنه، ويعلمهم ويقويهم، وبين لهم أنه يجب عليهم أن يقبلوه ويطيعوه (تكوين 2:1 و3:6 ومزمور 30:104 و7:139 وأيوب 13:26 وأشعياء 16:48). فعلى هذا المنوال نرى أن إعلانات هذا السر التي كانت أولاً مبهمة أخذت تنجلي رويداً رويداً، حتى إتضح أكمل إيضاح في الإنجيل، وصار إيمان جميع المؤمنين.
2- ألفاظ الصورة الموضوعة للمعمودية:
لقد أمر السيد المسيح أن يعمد المؤمنون باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس، ولذلك كل مسيحي يعتمد باسم الثالوث الأقدس، وهذا يدل على أقنومية كل منهم، ومساواتهم، ويستلزم إقرارنا بأننا مكلفون بالعبادة لهم، والاعتراف بهم علانية.
3- البركة الرسولية:
البركة الرسولية هي طلبة نعمة المسيح من المسيح، ومحبة الاب من الاب، وشركة الروح القدس من الروح القدس. فألفاظ صورة هذه البركة تتضمن الإقرار بأقنومية كل من الاب والابن والروح القدس، وألوهيتهم.
4- ظروف معمودية المسيح:
حين تعمد المسيح خاطبه الاب وحل عليه الروح القدس مثل حمامة. وهذا يستلزم ما بينته ألفاظ صورة المعمودية والبركة الرسولية.
والسيد المسيح في خطابه لتلاميذه في الليلة التي أسلم فيها (يوحنا 16،15،14) تكلم عن الآب وخاطبه ووعد التلاميذ بإرسال الروح القدس إليهم. فأوضح به أقنومية وألوهية كل من الآب والابن والروح القدس، كل الإيضاح.
فمن كل ما تقدم من الأدلة، ليس هو الأساس الوحيد لإيمان الكنيسة بالتثليث، بل هو مؤسس على الخصوص على ما يعلمه الكتاب أولاً في وحدانية الله، وثانياً في أقنومية الاب والابن والروح القدس، وألوهية كل منهم. وخلاصة ما حصلته الكنيسة من تعليم الكتاب المقدس هو وجود إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم متساوين في الجوهر والمجد، أي كلاً منهم هو صاحب اللاهوت.
ونجمل بأوضح ما قيل في هذا الأمر: "فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو7:5).

لماذا تقولون أن المسيح إبن الله؟!
الإجابة: 
# المسيح إبن الله لحقيقتين:
* الأولى: المسيح أصلاً هو كلمة الله المولود من الله منذ الأزل وقبل خلق العالمين. وحيث أن كل مولود هو إبن لِمَنْ ولده، فيكون المسيح هو إبن الله. لذلك كل من يؤمن أن المسيح كلمة الله فبالضرورة يؤمن أنه ابن الله. أما حقيقة أن المسيح كلمة الله فترجع إلى أن أول صفة تؤكد ألوهية الله هو أنه الخالق. وإذا لم يكن الله خالقاً ما استحق أن يكون إلهاً للكون! لأن إله الكون بالضرورة هو خالقه. والخلق لا يصدر إلا من قوة عاقلة والقوة العاقلة تخلق بالكلمة. إذاً الله كخالق هو قوة عاقلة وله كلمة هو قدرته الخالقة الصانعة. وكلمة الله قدرته الصانعة قائم في ذات الله ومولود منه منذ الأزل، وبه خلق الخلق وبع تعامل مع الأنبياء وبه بتجسده فدى العالم. فإن كان المسيح حسب إعتقاد الكل أنه هو كلمة الله فيكون مولوداً من الله، ومن ثم هو ابن الله بالضرورة.
وهذه الحقيقة يؤكدها ويوضحها الانجيل المقدس "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله. كل شيء به كان والكلمة صار جسداً. الله لم يره أحد قط، الإبن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر" (يو1:1-18).
* والحقيقة الثانية: إنه لما جاء الوقت المناسب لخلاص العالم، نزل الكلمة من السماء وحلَّ في بطن العذراء مريم وولدته من غير أب بشري، فلذلك تُنْسَب بنوّته لله. إذاً المسيح هو إبن الله الأزلي بالطبيعة والجوهر ككلمة الله. وهو إبن الله المتجسد في الزمان من القديسة مريم.
ونستنتج من هذا أن ابن الله ليس ولداً ولده الله من زوجة أو امرأة كما يظن البعض. الأمر الذي لا يقول به ولا يعتقد به أبسط المسيحيين معرفة بدينه. لأن الله كلما قلنا جوهرٌ روحي وكلمته جوهر روحي أيضاً. ولذلك ولادته ولادة روحية، وهي ولادة أزلية. أما تجسده من القديسة مريم وظهوره لنا في شخص المسيح فهو أمر حادث في الزمن بغرض قيام الله كما سبق وقلنا برسالة معينة هي خلاص العالم. إذاً المسيح وُجد في الزمن بتجسده، ولكنه هو السابق على الزمن في جوهره الروحي كابن الله الأزلي.
وبنوة المسيح لله هذه إنما هي بنوة فريدة من نوعها ولا تضاهيها أو تناظرها بنوة أخرى في الوجود. لذلك يسمى المسيح كلمة الله "الإبن الوحيد الجنس" ولا أحد من البشر يملك أن يدَّعي لنفسه ما هو للمسيح في أزليته وبنوّته لله. لأن جميع البشر حادثون في الزمن لأنهم مخلوقون من أب وأم بشريين، ولا تنطبق على أحد منهم صفة البنوة لله أو صفة الأزلية أو أنه موجود قبل الخلق. وإن صار ادعاء بوجود مثل هذا الإنسان لصار المؤمنون يؤلِّهونه، ومن ثم يصيرون مشركون بالله.
وفي الاعتراف بالمسيح ابناً لله مجد وغنى عظيم. فقد أعلن لنا الكتاب أن "من اعترف بيسوع المسيح هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله" (1يو15:4). كما أعلن أيضاً "كل مَنْ ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً. ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً" (1يو23:2). وهذا يعني أن من يؤمن بابن الله فإنه ينال عطية أبوة الله. ومن لا يؤمن بابن الله فسيخسر أبوة الله له وهي خسارة عظيمة. لأنه فرق كبير بين إيماني بالله كخالق فقط وسيد كل الخليقة فلا أعدو بإيمااني هذا أكثر من أن أكون أحد مخلوقاته مثل البحر والجبل والشجرة والبهيمة، وبين إيماني به كأب يمتعني بأبوته لي.
لأنه إن كان الله أبي فأنا إبنه. وإن كنت إبناً لله فأنا أعظم وأغنى من كل أبناء رؤساء وملوك الأرض. ولكن ليس غنى وعظمة أرضيين إنما غِنى ميراث أبدي لا يفنى ولا يتدنَّس ولا يضمحل محفوظٌ لي في السماء (1بط4:1).​


----------



## محمد الموحد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*طيب سؤال: ما هو دليلك علي التجسد الالهي من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتي وانتظر مشاركتي.......*


----------



## Tabitha (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



محمد الموحد قال:


> *طيب سؤال: ما هو دليلك علي التجسد الالهي من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبل تحياتي وانتظر مشاركتي.......*



معنى كده عزيزي محمد انك لم تقرأ قبلا الكتاب المقدس 

الادلة كتيرة جداا اخونا 
ولكن هاكتفي بآية واحدة من العهدين القديم والجديد 


*من العهد القديم ;*

[Q-BIBLE]*اشعياء 9*
*6 لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.*[/Q-BIBLE] 


*العهد الجديد ;*

[Q-BIBLE]*1 الرسالة الى تيموثاوس 3
16 وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## +مادونا+ (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

ميرسى ع مرورك  شرفت صفحاتى


----------



## sss_sss (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

هل الاله يتجسد فى شكل انسان وهو خالقه يا راجل قول كلام مقنع


----------



## الحوت (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



sss_sss قال:


> هل الاله يتجسد فى شكل انسان وهو خالقه يا راجل قول كلام مقنع


*
ولماذا لا يتجسد في شكل انسان ؟
هل لان الانسان عندكم من احفاد القردة والخنازير :act23:
وهل الانسان شر خلقة الله لكي لا يتجسد به ؟
الله تجسد بهيئة انسان لكي يكون نائبا عن البشرية وللتجسد عده اسباب ..
هل اطرحها امامك ام ستواجه صعوبة في فهمها :smile02*


----------



## انت الفادي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



sss_sss قال:


> هل الاله يتجسد فى شكل انسان وهو خالقه يا راجل قول كلام مقنع



يعني يا صاحب العقل المستنير.. تصدق ان الله يظهر لموسي في شجرة.. و لا تصدق انه يظهر في شكل انسان؟؟؟

السؤال لك :
من هو اكبر مقام عند الله؟ الانسان ام الملاك؟؟


----------



## sss_sss (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> يعني يا صاحب العقل المستنير.. تصدق ان الله يظهر لموسي في شجرة.. و لا تصدق انه يظهر في شكل انسان؟؟؟
> 
> السؤال لك :
> من هو اكبر مقام عند الله؟ الانسان ام الملاك؟؟



لاكبيرعند الله الا من امن واتقى


----------



## sss_sss (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



riyad قال:


> *
> ولماذا لا يتجسد في شكل انسان ؟
> هل لان الانسان عندكم من احفاد القردة والخنازير :act23:
> وهل الانسان شر خلقة الله لكي لا يتجسد به ؟
> ...


 

عزيزى نحن لانقدر نعيب على خلق الله ولكن لو تفهمت كلامى جيدا لما قلت هذا الكلام

يا صديقى/ هل تريد الله خالق الكون ومسيرة ان يتجسد فى صورة انسانهوخالقه وصانعه بيده     الانابة للبشر وليس للالـــــــــــــــه  


                           ياريت تفهم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



sss_sss قال:


> هل الاله يتجسد فى شكل انسان وهو خالقه يا راجل قول كلام مقنع



ايوة يمكن لله يتجسد فى شكل انسان خلقه... فهل يخلق الله شىء دنس ؟
هو مش حضرتك تؤمن بردوا ان الله قادر على كل شىء.... 

وبعدين احب أوضح لحضرتك شهادة قرأنك بالتجسد...
فالاسلام شهد للتجسد ويتضح ذلك من الايات القرانية الاتية 


القران يتعرض لخطية ادم...والوعد بالخلاص
جاء فى سورة البقرة 35_38وقلنا يا ادم اسكن انت وزوجتك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كان فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم فى الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين فتلقى ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فأما يأتينكم منى هدى فمن اتبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
هنا وصف لحال ادم والسقوط والعقوبة ووعده بإرسال هدى بواسطته الفرح وما هذا الا هدى المسيح الذى قال : ولكنى سأعود فأراكم فتفرح قلوبكم 

وفى القران يسير محمد على هذا الطريق
اولئك الذين اتيناهم الكتاب والحكم والنبوة فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء فقد وكلنا بها قوما ليسوا بها بكافرين.... اولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده... النعام 89_90

وجاء فى سورة الاعراف
يا ادم اسكن انت وزوجتك الجنة فكلا من حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فوسوس لهما الشيطان ليبدى لهما ماروى فيهما من سواءتهما فقال مانهاكما ربكما عن هذه الشجرة الا ان تكونا ملكين او تكونا من الخالدين وما سمهما انى لكما من الناصحين فدلاهما بغرور فلما ذاقا الشجرة بدت لهما سواءتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة ونادهما ربهما الم انهكما عن تلك الشجرة واقل لكم ان الشيطان لكما عدو مبين قالا ربنا ظلمنا انفسنا وان لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكون من الخاسرين فقال اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو لكم فى الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين قال فيها تحيون وفيها تمتون ومنها تخرجون يابنى ادم قد انزلنا عليكم لباسا يدارى سواءتكم وريشا ولباس التقوى ذلك خير من ايات الله لعلهم يذكرون يابنى ادم لا يفتنكم الشيطان كما اخرج ابويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سواءتهما انه يراكم هو وقبيلة من حيث لا ترونها انا جعلنا الشياطين اولياء للذين لا يؤمنون
هنا ايضاح لطريقة السقوط والستر والطرد والحكم بالموت 

وجاء فى سورة طه 117_122فقلنا يا ادم ان هذا عدو لك ولزوجتك فلا نحرمنكم من الجنة فتشفى ان لك الا تجوع ولا تعرى وانك لا تظما فيها ولا تصغى فوسوس اليه الشيطان قال يا ادم هل ادلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى فأكلا منها مبدت سواءتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى ادم ربه فغوى ثم اجبتاه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى وقال اهبطا منها جميعا بعضكم لبعض عدو فأما يأتينكم من هدى فمن اتبع هدى فلا يضل ولا يشقى 
وهذا وصف لحب الله لادم واختياره له بعد السقوط على سبيل النعمة وهدايته للهدى الذى سيأتى به الله البشر والنبع به الضلالة والشقاء
أذا ادم هداه الله لمعرفة الهدى ( المسيح ) الذى سيكون ايه للناس ورحمة منه حسب قول القران 
هو على حين ولتجعله ايه للناس ورحمة منا وكان امرا مقضيا...مريم 120
بمعنى ان رحمة الناس بالمسيح كانت بمقتضى امر الله وقضائه السابق 

أولا شهادة القران 
هل أتاك حديث موسى إذ راى الله نارا فقال لاهله امكثوا انى انست نارا لعلى اتيكم بقبس منها أو أجد على النار هدى فلما اتاها نودى يا موسى انى انا ربك فاخلع نعليك انت بالوادى المقدس طوى انى انا الله لا اله الا انا 
فمن خلال الاية يتضح ان الله ظهر لموسى فى شجرة وامره ان يخلع نعليه فان كان الله قد ظهر فى شجرة فهل يعتبر كفرا ان قلنا ان الله ظهر فى جسد انسان والانسان ارقى من النبات 

شهادة أئمة الاسلام 

أهل النصيرية والاسحاقية 
ظهور الروحانى بالجسد الجسمانى لا ينكره عاقل كظهور جبريل فى صورة اعرابى وتمثله بصورة البشر لذلك نقول ان الله تعالى ظهر بصورة اشخاص...كتاب الملال والاهواء والنحل ج2 صفحة 25

شهادة أبو الفضل القرشى
يمكن ان يكون المراد ان اللاهوت ظهر فى المسيح وهذا لا يستلزم الكفر وان لا اله الا الله.... هامش الشيخ القرشى على تفسير الامام البيضاوى ج1 صفحة 142

المعتزلة وهى فرقة من فرق الاسلام
يقولون فى شرح حادثة ظهور الله لموسى ان كلام الله حل فى شجرة إذ تجسد فيها إذا هناك امكانية لتجسد كلام الله فى شجرة فليس بعسير ان يتجسد فى شكل انسان

شهادة الحائطية 
أن المسيح تدرج بالجسد الجسمانى وهو الكلمة القديمة الازلية المتجسدة كما قال النصارى... كتاب الملك والاهواء والنحل ج1 صفحة 77

الخلاصة فى شهادة الاسلام
ان الكلمة تجسد فى اشياء مادية كما فى شجرة موسى وفى انسان كما فى المسيح 

شفت بقى اد ايــــــــه أنتم مناقضين أنفسكم..!!!
القران والائمة شهدوا بأن الله يمكن ان يتجسد وانتم ترفضون....؟؟
ليـــــــه ؟ لآن هذا هو فكر المسيحية الذى ترفضوها تمام !!المسيح يملآ قلوبكم بنعمته..​


----------



## +مادونا+ (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

كتاب مؤلف انتا ايه الى بتقوله ده انتا اصلا مش عارف انتا بتقول ايه  وبردو كلامك مش مقنع وده شىء طبيعى فى المسلمين مش بيعرفو يردو


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

شكرا على الردود


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

مش شايفة يعنى رد الاخ sss_sss على اسئلتى...
على العموم مش هيئس انا مستنية اجابته وتعلقيه على كلام قرانه 
تحياتى​


----------



## +مادونا+ (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

مرمر ياقمرى متستنيش علشان مش هتلاقى اى جواب كلعاده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



+مادونا+ قال:


> مرمر ياقمرى متستنيش علشان مش هتلاقى اى جواب كلعاده



أيوة يا مادونا صح عندك حق
هو كل عضو جديد يدخل يعملوه شويتين 
وساعة الجد ملنقيش حد :yahoo::yahoo:
وانا بردوا عندى امل لسه :94:
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا جميل ​


----------



## الكومندو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

الاسلام هو ما كان عليه النبي واصحابه وهم لم يؤمنوا بتجسد المسيح تعالي الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا
ثم ان الله تجسد من قبل عدة مرات كما هو في كتابكم المقدس فلماذا لم يعلن وقتها انه الرب يسوع ؟؟؟ وكيف تم التجسد؟
وكمان انت قلتي ان الاب والابن والروح القدس متحدين او متساوين في الجوهر اذا فهم مختلفون في الذات طيب ممكن تقولنا ذات كل من الاب والابن والروح القدس علي حده؟ وهل الاعمال التي يقوم بها الاب لا يستطيع ان يقوم بها الابن والروح القدس والعكس؟ 
يلا مستني ردودك علي هذه الاسئلة


----------



## انت الفادي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



الكومندو قال:


> الاسلام هو ما كان عليه النبي واصحابه وهم لم يؤمنوا بتجسد المسيح تعالي الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا
> ثم ان الله تجسد من قبل عدة مرات كما هو في كتابكم المقدس فلماذا لم يعلن وقتها انه الرب يسوع ؟؟؟ وكيف تم التجسد؟
> وكمان انت قلتي ان الاب والابن والروح القدس متحدين او متساوين في الجوهر اذا فهم مختلفون في الذات طيب ممكن تقولنا ذات كل من الاب والابن والروح القدس علي حده؟ وهل الاعمال التي يقوم بها الاب لا يستطيع ان يقوم بها الابن والروح القدس والعكس؟
> يلا مستني ردودك علي هذه الاسئلة



الاستاذ بيتفلسف يعني ولا ايه؟؟؟

الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لهم نفس القدرة و لا يوجد ما لا يستطيعه اقنوم عن الاخر.. 
اي ان الاقانيم الثلاثة لها نفس القدرة و نفس الامكانيات و لا يوجد مستحيل لدي الاقانيم..

و لكن دعنا نضرب لك مثال:
انت انسان بك ثلاث مكونات اساسية.. فأنت انسان تعيش بروحك و تفكر بعقلك و هذين الاثنين يعيشان في جسدك..
فيمكنني ان اخاطب عقلك بأن اقول عقلك كبير... فهنا انا خاطبتك بصفة العقل و لكني لم اخاطب شخص غيرك انت نفسك... فهل عقلك انفصل عن شخصك او جسدك؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و لكني اقدر ان اخاطب عقلك كما اني ممكن ان اصف جسدك بالقوة مثلا.. فهل اصبحت هذه العضلات في عقلك ام في جسدك؟؟؟ بالطبع في جسدك..فهنا انا خاطبتك انت انت دون غيك بصفة الجسد.. و يمكنني ايضا ان اقول  لك روحك طيبة.. فهنا انا خاطبتك انت ايضا بصفة الروح.. 
الخلاصة:
يمكنني ان اخاطب كل مكون من مكوناتك دون ان ينصل هذا المكون عنك.. فمخاطبتي لعقلك لا تجعل من عقلك شخصا منفردا عنك.. و مخاطبتي لروحك لا تجعل من روحك كيان منفصل عن شخصك.. 

فكذلك حديثنا عن الاب و الابن و الروح القدس.. يمكننا ان نتحدث عن كل واحد منهم علي حدة و لكن هذا لا يعني انهم شخصيات مختلفة او منفصلة..
بل هما واحد


----------



## good_man (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> الاستاذ بيتفلسف يعني ولا ايه



بصراحه انا مش شايف غير ان الطريقه الوحيده فى المسيحيه هيا الفلسفه

يما علشان اعرف مين الله عايز سنه اعرب اللاهوت وكام سنه الناسوت وبعدين اجمع لازم الفلسفه



> ]الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لهم نفس القدرة و لا يوجد ما لا يستطيعه اقنوم عن الاخر..



نعم انا اتفق معك الثلاث اقانيم متساوون وكل واحد فيهم له نفس الصفات

ولكن الا يعتبروا ثلاثه وليس واحد نعم هم متساوون فى كل شىء ولكن كل شىء له اسم لاهوت  واخر ناسوت




> اي ان الاقانيم الثلاثة لها نفس القدرة و نفس الامكانيات و لا يوجد مستحيل لدي الاقانيم..



ولكنهم ثلاثه




> و لكن دعنا نضرب لك مثال:
> انت انسان بك ثلاث مكونات اساسية.. فأنت انسان تعيش بروحك و تفكر بعقلك و هذين الاثنين يعيشان في جسدك..
> فيمكنني ان اخاطب عقلك بأن اقول عقلك كبير... فهنا انا خاطبتك بصفة العقل و لكني لم اخاطب شخص غيرك انت نفسك... فهل عقلك انفصل عن شخصك او جسدك؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و لكني اقدر ان اخاطب عقلك كما اني ممكن ان اصف جسدك بالقوة مثلا.. فهل اصبحت هذه العضلات في عقلك ام في جسدك؟؟؟ بالطبع في جسدك..فهنا انا خاطبتك انت انت دون غيك بصفة الجسد.. و يمكنني ايضا ان اقول  لك روحك طيبة.. فهنا انا خاطبتك انت ايضا بصفة الروح..



انا معك فى هذا المثال ولكن هناك فرق
العقل له دور والروح لها دور ليكونوا الانسان


الخلاصة:
يمكنني ان اخاطب كل مكون من مكوناتك دون ان ينصل هذا المكون عنك.. فمخاطبتي لعقلك لا تجعل من عقلك شخصا منفردا عنك.. و مخاطبتي لروحك لا تجعل من روحك كيان منفصل عن شخصك..[




> فكذلك حديثنا عن الاب و الابن و الروح القدس.. يمكننا ان نتحدث عن كل واحد منهم علي حدة و لكن هذا لا يعني انهم شخصيات مختلفة او منفصلة..
> بل هما واحد



فلنتبع المثال

هل يمكنك ان تخاطبى عقلى منفردا كيف بدون الروح

لابد من كل الجسد ليكونوا شخص واحد ولا نقول ان الانسان قلب وعقل ورئه واذن................الخ

وفى النهايه انسان ​


----------



## انت الفادي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



good_man قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا استا جود مان

انت جيت تكحلها عميتها...و بصراحة انا افتكرت انك فهمت و لكن بعد كده اكتشفت انك لم تفهم...
عزيزي... هل عندما اتكلم عن زكائك.. فهل هذا يعني ان زكائك اصبح شخص اسمه زكاء و انت اسمك جود مان؟؟؟ يعني ايصبحتوا اتين؟؟؟
بأي منطق هذا؟؟؟
يعني لو قلت لك انك زكي... اذن انا اخاطب شخص اخر غيرك؟؟
يا استاذ...انت كلك علي بعض جود مان.. فكلامي عن روحك او عن قوة جسدك او عن زكاء عقلك لا يفصلهم عنك و يجعل منهم افراد منفصلين..

هل اذا قلت لك ان عقلك مثقف مثلا... هل ستشعر بالغيرة لاني تكلمت عن عقلك؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههه...
يعني لو انت ماشي في الشارع و قلت جود مان ابو عضلات.. مش حترد عليا؟؟ لاني بكلم حد تاني غيرك؟؟

ولا و انت خارج تقلي معليش حسيب جسدي معاك علشان عايز اروح مشوار بسرعة و مش حالحق البس هدوم؟؟؟

عزيزي... هل لمجرد رغبتك في نفي فكرة الثالوث تريد ان تلغي عقلك و تجعل من نفسك ثلاث اشخاص؟؟؟
ثم اجد انك تريد ان تضيف كلمات اخري الي كلامي.. فأجد انك تقول قلب و رئة و اذن و و و ...
الا تلاحظ اني قلت لك جسد و روح و عقل؟؟؟؟
فعندما تتكلم عن الاذن و الرئة و القلب... فما هم الا الجسد..و اذا تكلمت عن الاخلاق و الطبيعة فانا اتكلم عن الروح... و اذا تكلمت عن افكارك و قدراتك و مواهبك فانا اتكلم عن العقل...

فلا تحاول ان تفصل الثلاثة عن بعض. و تحاول ان تضيف شئ هو في الاصل مضاف.


----------



## good_man (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> يا استا جود مان
> 
> انت جيت تكحلها عميتها...و بصراحة انا افتكرت انك فهمت و لكن بعد كده اكتشفت انك لم تفهم...
> عزيزي... هل عندما اتكلم عن زكائك.. فهل هذا يعني ان زكائك اصبح شخص اسمه زكاء و انت اسمك جود مان؟؟؟ يعني ايصبحتوا اتين؟؟؟
> ...




انت الى مش عايز تفهم

وبتلف وتدور وتمسك فى حجات غريبه

يا حبيبى طبعا الثلاثه منفصلين كل واحد فيهم له عمل​


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ جود مان*



good_man قال:


> يا حبيبى طبعا الثلاثه منفصلين كل واحد فيهم له عمل​



*أثبت وبدون لف ودوران*
*أنهم منفصلين وبالبرهان الكتابي والعقلي*
*يالا منتظرينك أخي*
*أكتب في نفس الموضوع أو في موضوع جديد وهذا أفضل *
*ونشوف أزاي هتثبت*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## good_man (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



اوكى حبيبى ما هو الدور الذى يقوم به الدماغ

هل هو نفس الدور الذى تقوم به الروح علما تقول 

نعم لابد منهم جميعا ليكون الانسان ولكن لكل 

منهم دور محدد يقوم به ولا يزيد ولا ينقص


هذا من اتجاه المثال الذى طرحته ام 

ما الذى تريد اان اثبته بالضبط​


----------



## انت الفادي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



good_man قال:


> اوكى حبيبى ما هو الدور الذى يقوم به الدماغ
> 
> هل هو نفس الدور الذى تقوم به الروح علما تقول
> 
> ...



يا استاذ...
هذه المكونات الثلاثة هي متكاملة لا تقدر ان تجزئها...
فالعقل يفكر.. و لكنه يحرك الجسم ايضا.. و الجسد يحتوي هذا العقل و لكنه لا يتحرك الا بالعقل.. و العقل لا يحيا الاي بالجسد...و الروح تعيش في الجسد.. و لكنها غير متفاعلة بدون الجسد او العقل...
اذن فهذه المكونات الثلاثة لا تتجزأ و لا تنقسم..

اما قولك بأن كل منها له وظيفة... فاقول لك.. بالرغم من ان كل منهم له وظيفة الا انه يشارك الاجزاء الاخري في الوظيفة ايضا..
فالعقل يفكر.. و الجسد ينفذ... فيدون الجسد لا يقدر العقل ان ينفذ الفكرة..و الجسد لا يعمل شئ الا ما يفعله العقل.. و العقل يشعر بما يشعر به الجسد..و هكذا..
فبالرغم من اني اقدر ان اتكلم عن كل واحد منهم علي حدة الاي اني لا اقدر ان افصلهم عن بعض نهائي..


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ جود* 



good_man قال:


> اوكى حبيبى ما هو الدور الذى يقوم به الدماغ​
> هل هو نفس الدور الذى تقوم به الروح علما تقول​
> نعم لابد منهم جميعا ليكون الانسان ولكن لكل​
> منهم دور محدد يقوم به ولا يزيد ولا ينقص​
> ...



*أخي أنا ليس لي دخل بالأمثلة*
*المثال وضع هنا للشرح وكي تفهم أنت*
*وليس ببرهان أو عقيدة يحتذي بها*
*أنت قلت بالمشاركة ال 18*​



> نعم انا اتفق معك الثلاث اقانيم متساوون وكل واحد فيهم له نفس الصفات
> ولكن الا يعتبروا ثلاثه وليس واحد نعم هم متساوون فى كل شىء ولكن كل شىء له اسم لاهوت واخر ناسوت





> ولكنهم ثلاثه


*وبعيداً عن المغلطات الكثيرة كـ*​


> لكن كل شىء له اسم لاهوت واخر ناسوت


 
*قلت لك أثبت أنهم ثلاثة*
*أي أنهم ثلاثة ألهه وليسوا واحد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​​


----------



## الكومندو (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

انتم تقولون ان الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر اذا فهم مختلفون في الذات 
والسؤال هو: ما صفاتهم؟وانا فهمت ان الاب لا يقدر ان يخلق الا عن طريق الابن والروح القدس هي التي ترشد لاهل فهمي صحيح ؟ واذا كان خطا ارجو التوضيح مع الدليل؟


----------



## انت الفادي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*



الكومندو قال:


> انتم تقولون ان الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر اذا فهم مختلفون في الذات
> والسؤال هو: ما صفاتهم؟وانا فهمت ان الاب لا يقدر ان يخلق الا عن طريق الابن والروح القدس هي التي ترشد لاهل فهمي صحيح ؟ واذا كان خطا ارجو التوضيح مع الدليل؟



يا استاذ الكومندو

انت بتجيب كلامك ده من فين؟؟
الذي انت فهمته هو مفهوم خاطئ تماما...من قال لك ان الاب لا يقدر ان يخلق الا عن طريق الابن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مثال الانسان الذي اعطيتك اياه ليس للتشبيه المطلق يا عزيزي..
بل راجع كلامي و ستجد اني قلت كما ان اجتماع المكونات الثلاثة بك هي مكوناتك كذلك هو الثالوث...
هذا المثال للتقريب و ليس للتطبيق... بمعني.. ان الانسان يخطئ... فهل الله ايضا يخطئ؟؟؟؟

لماذا يتناسي المسلمين اساليب التشبيه في هذه الاشياء و يستخدمون التشبيه المطلق؟؟؟؟

عزيزي.. في الكتاب المقدس قال السيد المسيح: كونوا حكماء كالحيات و ودعاء كالحمام..
فهل التشبيه هنا ان نزحف علي بطوننا و نلدغ الاخرين؟؟؟ ام نركب اجنحة لنا و نطير و نبيض كالحمام؟؟؟؟

مثالي الذي اعطيته لك هو للتوضيح او للتقريب... فكما انت بك روح و عقل و جسد.. كذلك الله هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس...
فلو تكلمت عن الاب فأنت تتكلم عن الله الغير منظور...و ان تكلمت عن الابن فأنت تتكلم عن الله الظاهر في الجسد الذي ظهر للناس.. و اذا تكلمت عن الروح القدس فأنت تتكلم عن روح الله الموجود في كل مكان..

عزيزي.. فكر في الاقانيم الثلاثة كما تفكر في نفسك من جهة العقل و الروح و الجسد...
فكلمتك هي تمثلك انت نفسك.. فلو قلنا انك شتمت رئيس دولة..و قبض عليك رجال الامن.. فماذا ستقول لهم؟؟؟ اعزروني.. انا لم اشتم الرئيس بل كلماتي هي التي شتمته؟؟؟
و هل لو ضربت الرئيس.. هل ستقول اعزروني.. انا لم افعل ذلك بل يدي هي التي فعلت دون اراددتي؟؟؟
و هل لو كرهت الرأيس فهل ستقول عزرا.. انا لا اكرهه و لكن روحي هي المسؤلة عن كرهه؟؟ 
بالرغم من اننا نقدر ان نتكلم عن كل صفة من صفاتك الا اننا لا نقدر ان نفصلها عنك انت..
فالكلمة تمثلك.. و الفعل يمثلك.. و الاحساس يمثلك انت ايضا...
اكرر.. هذا التشبيه فقط من ناحية اجتماع الثلاث مكونات الرئيسية في الانسان لا غير..


----------



## الكومندو (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

عزيزي انت الفادي اسف علي فهمي لكن انت تتفق معي ان الاقانيم الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر اذا فهم مختلفون في الذات ممكن توضح ازاي يختلفوا في الذات ومعلش استحملني هاتعبك


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ كومندو*


الكومندو قال:


> عزيزي انت الفادي اسف علي فهمي لكن انت تتفق معي ان الاقانيم الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر اذا فهم مختلفون في الذات ممكن توضح ازاي يختلفوا في الذات ومعلش استحملني هاتعبك



*أخ كومندو *​*ما معني قولك أن الأقانيم الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر أذاً فهم مختلفون في الذات ؟؟؟؟*

*أعتقد أنك أستقيت معلومتك هذه من أحداً أخر *
*فهذا السؤال كان من ضمن أسئلة المدعي عماد المهدي السؤال الرابع*
*ولكن لم تكمل السؤال أستناداً وبناءً علي معني كلمة أقنوم*

*عامة أحب أن أشرح لك شئ*
*الذات الإلهيه واحدة قائمة علي الأقانيم*
*فالله واحد مثلث الأقانيم*
*فإن أختلفت ذات كل أقنوم صار هنا ثلاثة ألهة وهذا خطأ *
*فالرب إلهنا واحد*
*والأتحاد بين الأقانيم لا يناقض أو يهدم فكرة الذات الإلهية *
*وبعيداً عن الأمثلة المتعددة في هذا السؤال *
*نقول أن الذات واحدة في الله وهذه الذات تسمي بالأب *
*وهذه الذات ناطقة عاقله حية*
*عاقلة وناطقة بكلمتها وهذا يسمي بالأبن علي أساس أن الكلمة ولدت من الذات ولادة أزليه أصيله*
*وأيضاً هذه الذات حية وواهبة الحياة للكون وهذا ما نسميه الروح القدس أقنوم الحياة في الذات الإلهية*

*ونعود للأتحاد*
*فالأتحاد هنا بين الأقانيم *
*هو أتحاد لأقانيم الذات الواحدة*
*فالذات واحدة والأقانيم ثلاثة متحدون*

*وأتمني أخيراً أن تقرأ هذا الموضوع جيداً *
*الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الكومندو (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

عزيزي توين الجوهر عكس الذات فاذا قلت انهم متحدون ومتفقون في الجوهر فسيكونوا مختلفين في الذات والعكس
وكلامي هذا بناءا علي كلام مسيحي كان يناظر مسلم في هذا المنتدي حيث قال انهم متحدون في الجوهر لا في الذات
واذا قلت انهم متفقون في الذات فهم لا يتفقوا في الجوهر او هل تقصد انهم متفقون في الجوهر والذات؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح علي السؤال الاتي بنعم او لا ولماذا نعم ولماذا لا والسؤال هو:"هل الاقانيم الثلاثة متحدة ومتفقة في الذات وتختلف في الجوهر؟"
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ كومندو*



الكومندو قال:


> عزيزي توين الجوهر عكس الذات  فاذا قلت انهم متحدون ومتفقون في الجوهر فسيكونوا مختلفين في الذات والعكس



*أخي ولتسامحني *
*من أنت حتي تجزم بهذا*
*فحتي إن كنت أستقيت معلومتك من ...*​


الكومندو قال:


> وكلامي هذا بناءا علي كلام مسيحي كان يناظر مسلم في هذا المنتدي حيث قال انهم متحدون في الجوهر لا في الذات



*أعطيني رابط الموضوع هذا *
*لأتأكد من صحتها وأتأكد من الشخص المحاور ولماذا قال هذا *
*فالجوهر الإلهي جوهر واحد جوهر بسيط لا يقبل التجزئة والذات الإلهيه هي وجود الله فالذات واحدة والجوهر واحد والأثنين مصتلحات تعبر عن وحدانية الله ووجوده بذاته*
*وعلي فكرة لا داعي للتشتيت والعب بالأفاظ فهذا إيمان راسخ مسلم به من الأباء الأولون فلا داعي للمغالطات الكلامية*​


الكومندو قال:


> واذا قلت انهم متفقون في الذات فهم لا يتفقوا في الجوهر او هل تقصد انهم متفقون في الجوهر والذات؟؟؟



*كما قلت لا داعي للفلسفة والكلمات العائمة التي تهذد *
*فأنت وأنا لا شئ مقارنة بتلك التعاليم المسلمة*​ 


الكومندو قال:


> ارجو التوضيح علي السؤال الاتي بنعم او لا ولماذا نعم ولماذا لا والسؤال هو:"هل الاقانيم الثلاثة متحدة ومتفقة في الذات وتختلف في الجوهر؟"
> تقبل تحياتي


*لا *
*هذه أجابة سؤالك *
*أما لماذا فهذا موضوع كبير كما قلت وليس له مكان هنا بهذا السؤال *
*وإن أردت فلتفتح موضوع خاص جديد ولنجيبك*
*أسأل عن ثقة كي لا تتعثر أمام الأجابات *

*ويكفي الأن تشتيت للموضوع كي لا أضطر لغلقه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الكومندو (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

شكرا للاجابة عزيزي توين لكن من المسلمات العقلية هي ان الجوهر ليس هو الذات ولا يمكن الجمع بينهما وعلي العموم سافتح موضوع جديد بعون الله يخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

منتظرينك ومنتظرين موضوعك​


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ كومندو*


الكومندو قال:


> شكرا للاجابة عزيزي توين لكن من المسلمات العقلية هي ان الجوهر ليس هو الذات ولا يمكن الجمع بينهما



*أخي من الصعب تجنيد المسلمات العقلية البشرية لما هو يفوق قدة العقل ذاته فهيئة الله غير معروفة لا عن جهل بل بسبب حدود العقل البشري ومحدوديته امام الله*
*فالمسلمات هذه أمانا بها لأنها أستعلنت لنا عن طريق الكتاب المقدس الكتاب الوحيد الذي أظهر لنا الله وجه لوجه نراه الأن أينعم بمحدودية عقلنا ولكن بمحبته انارها لنراه*
[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ.* الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ* لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ*[/Q-BIBLE]​


الكومندو قال:


> وعلي العموم سافتح موضوع جديد بعون الله يخص هذا الموضوع


*منتظرين موضوعك يا أخي *
*وصدقني نحن نعلم أكثر منك بأمور إيماننا*
*وهذا ليس تقليل من شأنك ولكن هناك فرق لأننا*
[Q-BIBLE] إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا، *وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا*. [/Q-BIBLE]​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## golden_r (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

ببساطة ياحبائى ان الله كان لازم يتجسد فى صورة انسان ........لماذا ؟ 
لان الذى اخطأ هو الانسان وليس غيره والحكم بالموت كان على الانسان لانه عصى الله وكسر وصيته فكان لازم ان ينفذ الانسان العقوبة وبما ان الخطية كانت من انسان (محدود) الى الله (الغير محدود) يعنى كانت فظيعة فشملت كل البشرية لاننا كلنا فى نسل ادم (فبخطية الواحد دخلت الخطية الى كل العالم )ولذلك وجب على الذى سيموت عوض الانسان   ان يكون...........

1- غير محدود ليضاهى المخطئ اليه (الله)
2- بغير خطية لانه لو كان بخطية كان يكفر عن نفسه فقط لانه من ضمن المحكوم عليهم.
3- انسسسسسسسسان لان ببساطة الذى اخطأ هو الانسان فيجب عليه ان يتحمل خطأه .

اعزائى من يحمل هذه المتطلبات *غير الله       * *لانه غير محدود* وبغير خطية ويستطيع ان يكون انسان والاهم ان الانسان هذا هو خلقة يده التى يحبها الله علشان كده كان همه ان يخلصه من هذا المأزق ففكر فى خلاصه واتى الى ارضه ليحمل عنه العقوبة وهى الموت ............
شكرا لمحبتكم .......................................golden_r


----------



## +مادونا+ (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

ميرسى ع مروركم


----------



## سيزار (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

طيب بصراحه لا تعليق بعد تعليق الاخوه والاخوات الافاضل
كل الى عايز اوصله

نقلنا جبل المقطم ..... وقفنا الشمس تلات ايام فى العهد القديم ... والعلم اثبت تلك النظريه ....
المعجزات والشفاء من يسوع المسيح الرب...
كل دى معجزات واشياء صعبه تحدث ..
اتى الينا اخى واختى المسلمون بمعجزات تسير العقل والابدان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

************************
*كلام مغلوط وأهبل ...... مع أحترمي لشخصك*

*ولكن لا داعي  للكلمات التي تجرح والشرح الغير ناضج والتفسير الغير منطقي لشرح القضايا الثابتة للإيمان المسيحي*
*عامة تنبيه جديد لك يا أخ ADADAD*
*حرر  بواسطة الأدارة*
*.........................."المشرف"*


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*


ADADAD قال:



**********************
كلام مغلوط وأهبل ...... مع أحترمي لشخصك

ولكن لا داعي  للكلمات التي تجرح والشرح الغير ناضج والتفسير الغير منطقي لشرح القضايا الثابتة للإيمان المسيحي
عامة تنبيه جديد لك يا أخ ADADAD
حرر  بواسطة الأدارة
.........................."المشرف"

أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا كان كلامي أهبل ومغلوط وتافه - فلماذا حذفته ؟ لماذا لم تتركه لترى الناس مدى هبلنا وعبطنا وبالتالي سيتأكدون أن الإسلام دين هبل وعبط

على من تضحك يا أيها المشرف الظالم؟

تعتمون على الحقيقة من أجل من ؟ من أجل الشيطان قطعا

تحذفون كلامنا عندما لا تجدون اجابات أو ردود عليه وتخافون أن يراه المنصون الذين يطلبون الحق فيقتنعوا به


حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل​*


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ ADADAD*



ADADAD قال:


> *اذا كان كلامي أهبل ومغلوط وتافه - فلماذا حذفته ؟ لماذا لم تتركه لترى الناس مدى هبلنا وعبطنا وبالتالي سيتأكدون أن الإسلام دين هبل وعبط*​*
> *



*العالم يعلم ما تريده*
*ونحن نعلم ما هي مسيحيتنا وما هو غيرها*
*هل يصعب علي الإنسان أن يفرق بين النور والظلمة*
*بين الحق والضلال*
*صعبة شوية*​


ADADAD قال:


> *على من تضحك يا أيها المشرف الظالم؟*​*
> *



*شكراً عزيزي *
*أنا بالفعل ظالم*
*وحاول تتجنب ظلمي ال جي*​


ADADAD قال:


> *تعتمون على الحقيقة من أجل من ؟ من أجل الشيطان قطعا*​*
> *



*أينعم من أجل الشيطان الذي يسكن العالم أجمع*
*الذي أنتصر ونخس كل العالم علي حد تعاليمكم الآ واحد*
*شخص واحد لم يستطيع أن يقهره وينخسه الشيطان *
*شخص واحد الي الأن *
*واحد حي والأخر ميت*
*واحد أقام الموتي وفتح عينون العميان وأنار الظلمة و و و *
*والأخر يا عيني مات من غير معجزة واحدة حتي *
*فرق شاسع بين الله والعبد *​


ADADAD قال:


> *تحذفون كلامنا عندما لا تجدون اجابات أو ردود عليه وتخافون أن يراه المنصون الذين يطلبون الحق فيقتنعوا به*​*
> *



*موضوع الردود والأجابات دية مش مشكلة موجودة بس المشكلة في ال يفهم*
*أزاي هتفهم وأنت أعمي ومساير للشيطان وتحيا في ضلال*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

اشتركنا فى هذا الموقع ولحد الان لم نعرف من انتم ما هي منزلتكم العلمية من تمثلون
لكى يسعد بكم النصارى البسطاء


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ سعد*

*أخ سعد*
*أنا الي ألأن صابر عليك*
*مع أنك لا تستحق هذا بسبب أسلوبك الخالي *
*من أي شئ جميل*
*فأنت تسب وتشتم دون وعي*
*ولكني صابر عليك الي الأن*​ 
*بالنسبة لهذه المشاركة*​


سعد الدين قال:


> اشتركنا فى هذا الموقع ولحد الان لم نعرف من انتم ما هي منزلتكم العلمية من تمثلون
> لكى يسعد بكم النصارى البسطاء


*أقول لك*
*نحن أبنا النور أبناء الله الذي أحبنا وبذل ذاته عنا*
*نحن أبناء نور وليس فينا ظلمة*
*لأننا نعلم ما نتكلم به ونؤمن به*

*نحن جنود وسفراء للسيد المسيح له كل المجد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

هذا كله لف ودوران فعلماء المنطق يقولون ان اجوهر هو الذات 
والمكون عبارة عن ذات وهو الجوهر والاعراض وهى الصفات


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخ سعد*


سعد الدين قال:


> هذا كله لف ودوران


 
*لف ودوران ايه يا أخ*​


سعد الدين قال:


> فعلماء المنطق يقولون ان اجوهر هو الذات
> والمكون عبارة عن ذات وهو الجوهر والاعراض وهى الصفات


*حلو كدة*
*وياريت تقول الكلام دة للأخ كومندو ال قال*​


الكومندو قال:


> عزيزي توين الجوهر عكس الذات فاذا قلت انهم متحدون ومتفقون في الجوهر فسيكونوا مختلفين في الذات والعكس


*يارب أرحم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذاتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟*

*سعد الدين*

*لا يوجد ما في المسيحية ما ُنخفيه *

*ولكن يوجد عندك ما لا تريد أن تذكره ... ما فعله من تتبعه بطفلة صغيرة :smiles-11:*

*وبالنسبة للثالوث ... لن تستطيع أن تفهمه وأنت تكره الله وكلامه*

*فإذا تكلم الله لا يراجعه أحد     :1286B2~161:*


----------

